
Natural Language in Python Using SpaCy - gk1
https://blog.dominodatalab.com/natural-language-in-python-using-spacy/
======
dragonsh
This is a good tutorial on using spacy with Python. In my application we are
leveraging voice recognition in chrome browser.

Probably will explore use of spacy for NLU and NLG to built a natural language
interface for our application.

So far been using Google NLP API's for it powered by its pre-trained models.

